# trophy taker lizard tongue rest tuning



## jns9661 (Oct 31, 2009)

How do you you guys set up a rest like this for indoor target archery? Gold tip 30x's. perfect bullet hole through paper or not? What about the loop?

I shoot a 06' bowtech constitution


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

I set my Trophy Taker up on my target bow by taking it off and putting in the drawer. Then I put on an old Golden Key Premier. 

I had to fix a drop away for a friend of mine at state indoors last. 
KISS - Keep It Simple Stupid. This is my philosophy.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

subconsciously said:


> I set my Trophy Taker up on my target bow by taking it off and putting in the drawer. Then I put on an old Golden Key Premier.
> 
> I had to fix a drop away for a friend of mine at state indoors last.
> KISS - Keep It Simple Stupid. This is my philosophy.


 Are you thinking drop-away? I think 9661 is referring to the Trophy Taker Spring Steel. Two different rests. The Spring Steel is about as simple as it gets.

Answering the question, some guys set them up and paper tune for a slight nock high tear, maybe 1/4" to 1/2". I bare shaft tune mine for perfect flight and haven't needed to change the nocking point thus far. I shoot feathers and have no clearance issues.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Oh. O.K.

Then what you said sounds great!!:set1_draught2:


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

set mine up 1/4 high little left .


----------



## jns9661 (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Are you using the one hole or two?


----------



## jns9661 (Oct 31, 2009)

what do you meen by one hole or two?


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Trophy Taker makes two styles of spring steel rests. One has one hole to bolt the spring steel blade on and the other has two holes to bolt the spring steel on.


----------



## gripNrip (Oct 7, 2003)

*Question???*



bfisher said:


> Are you thinking drop-away? I think 9661 is referring to the Trophy Taker Spring Steel. Two different rests. The Spring Steel is about as simple as it gets.
> 
> Answering the question, some guys set them up and paper tune for a slight nock high tear, maybe 1/4" to 1/2". I bare shaft tune mine for perfect flight and haven't needed to change the nocking point thus far. I shoot feathers and have no clearance issues.


I'm a bit new to this, Love Target Shooting... I shoot off of a Pro Tuner.. Please tell me, technically, why you set up 1/4"-1/2" nock high. 

Thanks...


----------



## watermedic23 (Aug 23, 2006)

Depending on arrow size, 1/4 inch high is almost a level arrow. 

I usually start dead level and work from there.

I also start with the arrow in the upper portion of the berger hole.

Paper tune from there if you wish, walk back if you want or group tune, whichever fits your fancy.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

gripNrip said:


> I'm a bit new to this, Love Target Shooting... I shoot off of a Pro Tuner.. Please tell me, technically, why you set up 1/4"-1/2" nock high.
> 
> Thanks...


 Sorry for the confusion. We're not talking about 1/4 to 1/2" nock high on the string. I was referring to how some guys paper tune for a slightly high tear. This is to ensure fletching clearance as the fletch passes over the rest.


----------



## jns9661 (Oct 31, 2009)

what do you meen about group tuning your arrows?


----------

